# buying 8n



## k_nine

I'm looking at this ford 8n. the guy who has it said there is no spark, no power going to the coil I guessing? it is a 6 volt system. 
he is asking 850 for it sounds like a good price but i know i can get it cheaper he wants it gone. at the end of november he is going to scrap it. he told me if i wanted to work on it i could.(lol) 
The reason i want this tractor is they look cool and to do work around the house, and you can still get parts for it.And it has front end loader all hydraulic 3 point hitch and pto, all the tires are in great shape,the tin work is mint.

now this tractor has been sitting for two years cause it wouldnt run,and before that it did run not too bad he said. It was taking in and had a new coil, and distriburate rebuilt. but no spark. All the oils are good and cleanlike they were just changed.

is it wearth buying, or just trouble?
what are the options to fixing it? I know there could be alot.
thanks for looking
k_nine


----------



## pogobill

I can't say without looking at it, or seeing a picture, but $850.00 with a FEL and good tires, etc. sounds like a pretty good deal to me. Is it a front mount or side mount distributor? Sometimes the screw holding the points will loosen and that could be your trouble. Hopefully the engine isn't stuck


----------



## k_nine

the guy showed me the points and everything it looks really good to me but i know nothing about them.


----------



## k_nine

i'm having a hard time uploading a pic


----------



## DrBailey

WOW! I wish I could find a deal like that. In my opinion, thats a steel! The price leaves a lot of room to spend some money getting it running.
The value of it in my area would be around $2,500.00 , if it would run good. I hope you get it, thats a awesome buy.

I wish you had a close up pic of the right side engine and the full dash pic.


----------



## k_nine

well it sounds like i better buy it then


----------



## k_nine

well looks like im going tonight to buy it.


----------



## DrBailey

k_nine said:


> well looks like im going tonight to buy it.


thats great, I cant see where you can go wrong on that N and that price. best of luck to you. Doc


----------



## k_nine

well guys i did it im a new onwer of a 1950 ford 8n. I got it for 500 and you should seen the smile on the guys face he was so happy to see it go. it was his mother in laws (lol). dont know it this is a pay back but its mine now ha ha


----------



## k_nine

pics will come tomorrow


----------



## DrBailey

That is great news, "The purchase of the year!" Im anxiouse to see more pics. Im happy for you, Doc


----------



## pogobill

"His mother in laws"! That's too funny... got yourself a great deal there.


----------



## k_nine

thanks guys I cant wait to get it up and running


----------



## robertfrantz

I'm getting the itch, that would be perfect for me. It has everything i need for tight spots. If anybody sees something on craiglist please give me a yell. I am not to good at pricing this sort of thing. I really like the ford N2. Good luck, nice tractor!


----------



## SNODANCER

*Buy*



k_nine said:


> I'm looking at this ford 8n. the guy who has it said there is no spark, no power going to the coil I guessing? it is a 6 volt system.
> he is asking 850 for it sounds like a good price but i know i can get it cheaper he wants it gone. at the end of november he is going to scrap it. he told me if i wanted to work on it i could.(lol)
> The reason i want this tractor is they look cool and to do work around the house, and you can still get parts for it.And it has front end loader all hydraulic 3 point hitch and pto, all the tires are in great shape,the tin work is mint.
> 
> now this tractor has been sitting for two years cause it wouldnt run,and before that it did run not too bad he said. It was taking in and had a new coil, and distriburate rebuilt. but no spark. All the oils are good and cleanlike they were just changed.
> 
> is it wearth buying, or just trouble?
> what are the options to fixing it? I know there could be alot.
> thanks for looking
> k_nine


My two cents worth----the loader is worth $1000, the ignition problem can't be that complicated or expensive to fix, maybe frustrating , but not expensive-----make sure the owner has not put regular hydrualic fluid in the tractor, as it will take out the axel, transmissionl and pto seals,use only 90 weight mineral oil, which is what the specs call for----buy it would be my decision


----------



## k_nine

thanks for to two cents i will have to remeber that, it will take some time in getting it to run right, but im sure it will be fun trying to get it to run. then next summer start putting fresh paint on it and converte it to a 12 volt system


----------



## SNODANCER

Fantastic buy !!!!! The 12 volt conversion is easy, replace the generator with an internal regulated single wire alterrnator, bypass the existing voltage regulator and wire the alternator direct to the battery, keep the 6 v starter, it will do fine on 12 volts as long as you don't grind on it-----lots of guys just put an 8 v battery in it and that makes quite a bit of difference. Good luck to you ! Happy for you !!!, lee


----------



## robertfrantz

Opps! thats an 8N and really looks cool.


----------



## ErnieS

k_nine said:


> well guys i did it im a new onwer of a 1950 ford 8n. I got it for 500 and you should seen the smile on the guys face he was so happy to see it go. it was his mother in laws (lol). *dont know it this is a pay back* but its mine now ha ha


You could offer to use it to dig her grave???


----------



## k_nine

well heres some pics


----------



## k_nine

I could get them to load


----------



## k_nine

ok trying again.


----------



## DrBailey

well, a shifter knob on the shifter, side mount distributer and a tacometer on the dash, tells me that its a 1951, and still I say , " what a awesome project" do you have a serial # yet, will be on the side engine ,just behind the oil filter.


----------



## k_nine

not yet i was looking for it. there is a spot on the left side like a number should be there but just a flat spot


----------



## DrBailey

k_nine said:


> not yet i was looking for it. there is a spot on the left side like a number should be there but just a flat spot


 That usually indicates that it has a replacement engine. Can you take a close pic of that spot, "to be clearer about the location" just below the head gasket and to the rear side of the oil filter,on the engine block.
Im pretty sure the 1951 and 52 are the only years that have the items I previously mentioned.


----------



## k_nine

Ok thanks I'll look for that


----------



## Ken N Tx

k_nine said:


> Ok thanks I'll look for that


It should be where the arrow is pointing..The oil filter canister could have been moved to cover it..


----------



## k_nine

there are no numbers that


----------



## DrBailey

k_nine said:


> there are no numbers that


We know pretty sure that its a 51 or 52, no matter what year it is, you got the buy of the year!. congrats, and good luck with the running of it.
There is plenty of good 8-N knowledge on this forum


----------



## k_nine

I replaced a couple wires, and fixed a bunch of wire connectors. now charging the battery. 

I am having a problem with the settlement bowl, I took it out and cleaned it but still now getting gas going through it very fast.


----------



## DrBailey

k_nine said:


> I replaced a couple wires, and fixed a bunch of wire connectors. now charging the battery.
> 
> I am having a problem with the settlement bowl, I took it out and cleaned it but still now getting gas going through it very fast.


Go ahead and remove the settlement bowl and gas shut off assy from the tank. see how the gas runs out from there and how much crud comes out with the gas.
you might need to remove and reinstall the tank after doing a good cleaning in the tank. see if there is a shellack build up inside from setting to long.


----------



## k_nine

I started to take the gas line off and the settlement bowl fulled with gas so i tighten it back up but it starter with just have a short hum and nothing.so i hook the truck up to it with the tractor it gear to see if the tires will turn and they do. try to start again and nothing. I was thinking its the starter so i took it off, cleaned everything up and now trying to put it back to gether, just having a problem with the brushes going in not too sure how to do it right. got to go to work it some more


----------



## k_nine

Ok starter is back together but still not working


----------



## 1951 8N PA

DrBailey said:


> Im pretty sure the 1951 and 52 are the only years that have the items I previously mentioned.


You could have all of the items that you mentioned and have either a 1950, 1951 or 1952.


----------



## DrBailey

did a 50 have side mount distributer?


----------



## DrBailey

DrBailey said:


> did a 50 have side mount distributer?


 I did some reading, seems that the 50 had front dist. early 50, and side mount late 50. I didnt know that.


----------



## 1951 8N PA

DrBailey said:


> did a 50 have side mount distributer?


Yes, 1950 had a side distributor. 1950 was the changeover year. A mid 1950 8N would have a side mount distributor.


----------



## 1951 8N PA

DrBailey said:


> I did some reading, seems that the 50 had front dist. early 50, and side mount late 50. I didnt know that.


There were more 1950 8Ns built with a side mount distributor than there were with a front mount distributor.


----------

